# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  "Demat e Kuq" të Partizonit - (#2)

## OO7

*Partizani 2005-2006
LOJTARET E KUQ
PORTIERE 
  Przemyslaw Norko   Poloni 13.09.1979 
  Orges Shehi   Durrës 25.09.1977 
  Kushtrim Mushica   Kosove 01.05.1985 

MBROJTES 
  Arjan Sheta   Tiranë 13.02.1981 
  Luan Pinari   Tiranë 27.10.1977 
  Alan Karder De Souza   Brazil 22.08.1980 
  Alpin Gallo   Librazhd 12.01.1974 
  Rrahman Hallaçi  Kukës 12.11.1983 
  Daniel Sengewald  Gjermani 16.12.1975 
  Ardit Beqiri   Shkoder 13.02.1979 

MESFUSHORE
  Jurandier Rodrigues De Olivera  Brazil 28.02.1981 
  Gjergji Muzaka  Tiranë 26.09.1984 
  Igli Allmuça   Tiranë 25.10.1981 
  Sokol Bulku   Tiranë 06.01.1978 
  Sasa Delain   Kongo 09.03.1978 
  Mateo Metaj   Tirane 29.06.1986 
  Arjan Berisha   Kosovë 03.09.1978 
  Paulin Dhëmbi   Korçë 09/08/1979 
  Dorian Bylykbashi  Elbasan 08.08.1980 
  Rodrigo Do Nascimento   Brazil   

SULMUES 
  Mahir Halili   Kukës 30.06.1975 
  Elis Bakaj   Tiranë 25.06.1987 
  Wander Dos Santos Machado   Brazil 25.04.1976 
  Arbër Abilaliaj   Vlorë 06.06.1986 
  Jovan Drobnjak   Serbi/Mal i Zi 15.07.1974 
  Joseta Martin da Triandate        

STAFI I KUQ 
  Albert Xhani  President    
  Pirro Angjeli  Zv. President     
  Bujar Labinoti  Drejtor Sportiv     
  Sulejman Starova  Trainer    
  Eduard Zhupa  Ndihmës-Trainer    
  Petref Rusi  Mjek    
  Perli Rusi  Fizioterapist  * 

*REZULTATET 2005-2006* 
*2005-06 -----F --B --H ----G 
  Kampionat ---10 -1 --5 --24-15 
  Kupe -----------3 --0 --1 --8-2 
  UEFA -----------0 --0 --0 --0-0 
  Total ----------13 --1--6 --32-17*

*Foto 1 ! Ndeshja e Pare   Partizani 1-0 Shkumbini
Foto 2 ! Ndeshja e Fundit Elbasani 0-1 Partizoni
Foto 3 ! Tifozat ne Elbasan ! me MUAHHH ne krye*  :ngerdheshje: 

 :djall me brire: *PARTIZANI KAMPION 2005-2005* :djall me brire:

----------


## OO7

Ec Mos Se Ska Gjo i Humje ne Shkoder se ishte nji kove uje ftyres per te na zgju te bohen gati me Llaciface kete jave.

Nji lajm osht se Rodrigo o demtu keq ene slu kete jave  :i ngrysur:  Fat Kurvash kane sa here keta Zgjebrat mer !

----------


## Tipiku

*FORCA PARTIZONIIIIIIIIIIII DO E MYSESH TIRONEN KSAJ JAVE QE VJE 
NUK KA TIRON AS VLLAZNI AS ELBASON 
PO KA VETEM NJI PARTIZON QE PORTAT JA U SHPARTALLON 
MENDJA SDI KU JU SHKON SE TIFOZAT JA U CORIENTON
PASTAJ JU VE NE GJUME ME BIBIRON 
DHE PASTAJ JU TREGON HISTROI 
QE TE KUQET E KAN MERITUAR ME LAVDI

HAHHAHAHAHA FORCA DEMAT E KUQ 
O MUAHH PO TE CAFSHA TAPEN SE KUR FITUM NE ELBASON E NGJITE EDHE ME MUA KRABEN
*

----------


## gabriel

ej o cuna se kena edhe miq qe s'na e duan t miren dhe mund t fillojne me u tall kollaj me ket cop kenge :kryqezohen:  
hiqeni sa jena n kohe se ka per te dale si ajo kenga tjeter;; e duam e duam e duam PARIZANIN ne champions liga
Pastaj ai kengetari nga Vora qe eshte si pederast duhet me i vene gjobe qe permend emrin e PARTIZONIT TE MODH... dhe jo ti japesh noj lek per kenget e specit qe ben, qe as ka per te marre njeri mundimin me i kendu.. Ja ca vargje te kompozitorit me fame ne Vore...
'''''' Ne kemi forcen ne derdhimi djersen ne kemi shpirtin intiligjencen''''''''' O partizoni o partizoni ti sivjet do jesh kampioni''''''' kampionatin do ta fitojne demat e kuq qe te sfidojne'''''  etj...
Vargje me te bukura se keto do kishte bere ai Mazllumi qe del ne mengjes me Palomen, dhe do i kishte bere per  5 minuta.
Turp per Xhanin qe gjen lloj-lloj pederastesh per te bere i cop kenge per PARTIZONIN..
FORCA DEMAT E KUQ...  :djall me brire:  CAJANI MARMITEN BIG MAMES :kryqezohen:

----------


## OO7

Para Partizoni OEOEOE Kush o Tifoz i Kuq Te Vije Ketu Me Ne !

BIG KUSH ?
Zonja Vjeter ra nga Paralelet ene o bo per Spital !

PARA PARTIZOOOOOONI

Partizoni 1-0 Llacifaci ( TIRONA KALBET )
Abilaliaj 25'

I mytem me Loje Rezultat ene Tifoza ! Skane goje me HAP !

URTE JU THEMI !!

----------


## niku-nyc

Urime te gjithve tifozave dhe klubit per fitoren me merite dhe fitore qe na duhej tu myllnim gojen zgjebrave!

Elbasanin kena me e kalu fazen tjeter dhe e meritojm pasi i mundem 2 here dhe vetem gabimet ne fillim te kampionatit me humbje jasht fushes na ka len vetem 3 pike mrapa se do ishim 7+ para Elbasanit!

----------


## gabriel

bravo PARTIZONI......
dje ka bere loje vertete taktike... big-mama dje nuk po gjente dot benevreket dhe protezat :pa dhembe:  
tirona gjuajti  3 here n porte dhe ato i shkuan ne dore portierit...
tifozet e kuq kane kenduar per 90 min dhe ajo atmosfere s'kishte sesi mos shperblehej me fitore...
po partizoni ka akoma nevoje per nderhyrje ne merkato dhe shpresoj qe xhani ket fitore mos e shikoje si preteks per te mos blere futbolliste...

FORCA DEMAT E KUQ... :djall me brire:   :djall me brire:

----------


## [E-TROPOJANI]

FORCA PARTIZONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.
Përpara çuna sepse jeni njisha.
NUK KA TIRON AS BESA AS DINAMO POR KA VETEM NJE PARTIZONNNNNNNN.
_______________________________________________

*JeTa EshTe E BuKuR.....JeToJe..!

 JaM TrOpOjAn.....DeMoKrAt i FlAkTe..!*

----------


## Juvi

o tropojano, hallall plako, nje me shume qe verteton se emri i partizonit eshte me shume sesa nje emer klubi eshte nje emer legjende

FORCA CUNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

DEMAT E KUQ

----------


## Juvi

o mua-hhh me ty e kom inotin tani, te ajo foto, ai robi qe ka hyp ne hekura (eshte ndeshja elbasoni-partizoni, kur ne beme vetem nje formalitet  :buzeqeshje: )) nuk eshte gallo mer se le nom, o igli allmuca. 
Per kete gabim ke nje gjobe te vogel, do te vesh ne forum ca foto te vockla qe do ti jap une pastaj ok  :shkelje syri:

----------


## bayern

Jo se jom me Tironen po si nuk u bo iher i kong e hajrit per ket ekipin tuj? Nisa me nigju kongen me siper me iku zari fliste per inteligjencen. lol Ne fakt me vje gjynof per kete klub. Gati gati kam me ju vu punes me shkrujt tekstin e nje konge per ju personalisht.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## OO7

*Ec atyyyyyyyyy ! T'pakten ti ngjo konget tona ! Ne as dime a keni ju ! Kom ngju ihere qe me thoshte njoni per i konge ! Po ama sishte per ju Zgjebrat ishte per te gjithe Ekipet vec Llacifacet jo ! Qe nga Elbasani me Deden ene ca te tjere ! + qe fliste per katunart Varribomsa ! Ska gjo 1 TUNG*

----------


## Juvi

Bojsat e kuq do ti bojne zbor kampionatit. Shpresojme ne nje merkato te forte dhe cilesore. Ishalla na ben dhurate Angjeli Vior Sinanin. Me ate do  te ishim te llaftarshem fare hahahahhahahahhah
*

FORCA DEMAT E KUQ*

----------


## Moltisanti

Leje mer se ju e keni me stine, nuk jeni ekip konstant , e kom thon do jeni te nerum po zut noi ven ne intertoto , ky vit u ka ec se tirona ka qene by.the vllaznia me dinamon po ashu edhe pranaj jeni aty ku su takon ne vend te 2te  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje: 

hajt se ka kohe ,akoma heret per ta vendos se kush do shpallet kampjon  :ngerdheshje: 

*Fo**rc**a* *Ti**ro**n*

----------


## niku-nyc

Kur u bone dhe ti gjasme me fol me shaka deri dje na vije duke fol me ato llafe qe i perdor me tregu veten mendjemodh, po nejse po ta le, na trego ca shaka te tjera 

Nga nji an sha ter inot dhe pastaj ne vjen duke tregu gjasme me shaka...fol tamom jo me te dredhura!

----------


## Moltisanti

Eh kshu eshte kur nuk i njef njerzit , ashu te duken medjemdhenj , po nejse meqe tu prish gjiza , e lejme me kaq ....

Ps..s'kom fol nai her me te dredhura ,ate mendim qe kom pas ta kom thon troç edhe ti e di shume mire se sa argumente kemi pas tek temat Milan - Inter  ,muhabetin qe thash me siper e kisha me shume per MUAH-HH edhe Juvin sa per ti ngacmu me bo i cik gallate ,se e di qe jane tifoza te cmen te partizonit , po s'kom faj une se e prish ti duke fut hunet aty ku ste takon ,duke paragjyku njerzit se si jane pa dit as me te voglin detaj mbi mua !!

Nejse iku ai muhabet ,na falni per shqetsimin !!

----------


## ardi tr

Gezuar vitin e ri o çuna edhe shkoni sa mre shume ne stadium kete vit edhe per mua se dikur nuk me shpetonte asnje ndeshje.edhe qoft ky vit nje vit me xhepat plot per persidentin. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Juvi

tito  :ngerdheshje: 

te rre mendja eeeeeeeeee

ta puthni titullin kete vit do e morin bojsat e kuq hahahhahahhahahhahah

kena nderru rolet

Partizoni per champios

Tirona per intertoto

 :ngerdheshje: 

nuk e ke idene sa me shijon kjo gje ohoho

----------


## Qerim

Juvo ngjova se do vika nje sulmues serb ke juve.C`e doni dreqin, do ju sjelli ters  :kryqezohen:  
Eshte e vertete ?

----------


## Juvi

kshu kom nigju edhe une

eshte sulmuesi i olipiakosit te volosit, skuader me te cilen ne vere partizoni boni nje miqesore. tani ca me thon mo, iku nji erdhi nji tjeter  :ngerdheshje:  iku drobnjak vjen savic a ca emri ka ky. or vlla, ne dum gola sdum pordhe  :buzeqeshje: ))))))))))))

----------

